# fenwick rod



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

anybody try the fenwick elite tech walleye jigging rod?
want to try casting jigs once i find a school of eyes.tired of trolling all the time.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

like said time and time again just get a 7 foot ulgy stick medhvy rod paired with a reel. attach a 1-3 once bottom bouncer and a crawler harness with crawler to the bottom bouncer. fish with with the wind pushing you over the deepest holes on the lake.

sooner or later the eyes will stack in the colder deeper holes of lake st clair and lake erie etc... we just motor up wind and have the wind push us back over the spot same as jigging kinda with a crawler harness. lol's 
don't use a drift sock it slows you down to much don't forget to give it a tug on the rod every 10-30 seconds sometimes triggers the strike.

most of all right now i not talking water 10-20 foot i am talking about 30-40-50 foot deep holes the sea weed only grow i think down to 20 foot light can only penetrate so far if the depth finder show tons of weeds your in the wrong spot... save on gas we were doing this on erie about 10 year ago right out in front of the Fermi nuclear power plant..


we did good on eyes it beat wasting $4 dollar local pump gas from a station or even $11 dock gas price get expensive on a bay liner 21 foot trophy my brother use to own it was about $250 just to fill it up at a gas station when the gas was 2.89 a gallon. i think there is a boundary at fermi too so keep it in mind don't want to get you arrested. for crossing it in the post 9/11 world. also you can do it in boat with those tuna towers etc on them it just harder cause those boats weight more and don't drift as fast but it can be done... 

for me this was the best way to go but each their own now spring time jigging the Detroit river is a different story vertical jigging for eyes.... not trying to say you don't need a jigging rod if it for spring eyes on the Detroit river. just trying to give a idea on what we use to do when we fished erie a long time ago. any ways best of luck to you.. hope this input help you out...


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

This spring for my first time ever fishing the Detroit River I bought 4 of the Fenwick Elite Tech Walleye Series jigging rods. I got the 6'3" med action extra fast and the 6"6" med light fast. They are excellent rods, both light and sensitive.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Jigging with a ugly stik is a joke.
Elite techs weigh almost the same as a loomis imx. And are about as sensitive for half the money. Walleye 101 has custom jigging rods that are sweet for a great price.

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

FishKilla419 said:


> Jigging with a ugly stik is a joke.
> Elite techs weigh almost the same as a loomis imx. And are about as sensitive for half the money. Walleye 101 has custom jigging rods that are sweet for a great price.
> 
> Here fishy fishy..


 
i've got a g-loomis glx that i use vertical jigging saginaw and detroit.


i wanted to try the fenwick for long casting inland lakes with a jig /minnow..the fenwick jigging rod i was looking at is 6ft 6 inch and comes in Medium-light with a fast tip..it's about 1/3 the price iof my loomis
sorry i didn't explain i wanted it for inland lake eyes


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

woodie slayer said:


> i've got a g-loomis glx that i use vertical jigging saginaw and detroit.
> 
> 
> i wanted to try the fenwick for long casting inland lakes with a jig /minnow..the fenwick jigging rod i was looking at is 6ft 6 inch and comes in Medium-light with a fast tip..it's about 1/3 the price iof my loomis
> sorry i didn't explain i wanted it for inland lake eyes



for what your doing it should be fine also try the okuma dead eye i think it come with a life time warranty for the price it not bad at fishusa.com either a little less fast i think it what it was. but any ways the fenwick i have not thought about but am sure it is a great rod....

here is a link to one don't know if it in the right size for you or not?

http://fishusa.com/Product/Okuma-Dead-Eye-Walleye-Spinning-Rods


----------



## walleye50 (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't have the elite tech your interested in but I have the fenwick techna which I like very much. im sure you cant go wrong with the elite.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Looked at those Elite Tech's at Cabela's a few weeks ago. They are VERY NICE rods, and I think were something like $130-140. Ended up buying one of their Fish Eagle 50 rods which was $90, but was 30% off at the time. It's a very nice rod also for the money.


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Love my elitetech for jigging.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

That elite tech will b a touch fast for casting jigs with a minnow. I have a sjr 902. Which is a 7'6"med imx. The last 14" or so is softer than your average vertical jig rod. Lets you really load the rod and get stupid distance with out flinging off your minnow every time.

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## cmatts12 (Jan 4, 2012)

I've said it before in a different thread. An Elite Tech 6'3" jigging rod paired with 6# fireline, who can feel the zebra mussels mating on the bottom! Not a better set up for jigging walleye. In my opinion of course.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

bought one 
cabelas wanted 139.00
franks was 149.00
northwoods 89.00

tried it out today 
.3rd cast 1/4 0unce jig with leech i got a 20 eye.
what a nice rod./pfluegar 6725x predident reel with 6 # fireline.cast like a dream.


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Northwoods is selling fenwicj elitetech for $89?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## walleye50 (Jan 10, 2011)

bigfishcatcher3 said:


> Northwoods is selling fenwicj elitetech for $89?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


that one caught my eye also:yikes:. will be up there most of next week.have to check it out.


----------



## GottaWanna (Oct 31, 2010)

Picked up an et 6'3" jigging rod at bottom line last year for 130 I won't go back. I love the grip.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

bigfishcatcher3 said:


> Northwoods is selling fenwicj elitetech for $89?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


yup they had 4 left when i was in there monday


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

woodie slayer said:


> yup they had 4 left when i was in there monday


That's a good deal!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## looneytoons (Aug 25, 2011)

woodie slayer said:


> bought one
> cabelas wanted 139.00
> franks was 149.00
> northwoods 89.00
> ...


Don't know where you got your Frank's price from, but I was just there and they have them for $79.99 and $89.99:yikes:! Here I thought that other store guaranteed lowest price in the universe


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

I was at Franks about a month ago and Fenwick HMX was like $80 and the elitetechs were like $130-$140


----------



## looneytoons (Aug 25, 2011)

bigfishcatcher3 said:


> I was at Franks about a month ago and Fenwick HMX was like $80 and the elitetechs were like $130-$140


All of the Elite tec spinning rods were $79.99 to $89.99....just sayin!


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thats good news.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

looneytoons said:


> Don't know where you got your Frank's price from, but I was just there and they have them for $79.99 and $89.99:yikes:! Here I thought that other store guaranteed lowest price in the universe


 
the elite tech rod i was talking about is the jigging rod.the ones they have on sale are small mouth casting,musky rods ,and walleye spinning rod 79-99.they are sold out of the jigging rods after mark martin wrote a artical on them.
the other elite techs just went on sale.they were 129.00. you can see whats left on franks great outdoors web sight.


----------

